# Mouse or Mice Found its Way Into My Car



## gtswimmer101 (Mar 4, 2012)

So today has started off in an interesting twist. I will start with the backstory. About a month ago I found acorn shells underneath the hood by the battery bay where the open space is. Also around the transmission (I have a 2012 US Cruze 2LT Auto). Nothing was there anymore so I brushed them out and didn't think about it much after. I had checked under the hood a few times after that but I drive my car everyday and it gets up to operating temperature every time. Then a couple of weeks ago near the pedals there was some white plastic shavings on the carpet up near the where the steering column goes through to the fire wall. I didn't see how anything could rub it off where it was but didn't see anything else so I just again brushed it away and nothing appeared again. So this morning when I open my door I see the shavings but there is more than before and I also see some black plastic on the carpet that looks chewed as well as what I believe is mouse turds (Yes I know disgusting). I don't see anything around the pedals or above so I go to look under the drivers seat. Under the seat there are wires coming up from the floor out of a cut out opening. The opening is actually a little door that you can lift up that is made out of foam insulation. Well right under the seat there was foam insulation pieces right around there. I life up the door and nothing is in the little area where the wires are except for more foam pieces. I go lift up the hood and there are more mouse turds by the battery holder and on the transmission. I go to the passengers seat and look under it and the same thing there is a wire or a group of wires coming out of the floor with the same door. But underneath the door there is a lot more foam pieces. Looked like a nest but there was nothing in there. Now from what I saw there were no wires chewed through thank God but that doesn't mean they haven't done damage. 

Now my question is what do I do? I have no idea how they got into the car. I never leave the doors open and the trunk stays closed so the only thing I can think is through the engine bay somehow past the firewall. I haven't ever seen the mouse or mice but clearly they are there. I plan on uploading pictures later but this is really ticking me off and freaking me out a little. I just don't think if I see a mouse scurry by my feet while I am driving I will be able to react calmly.

I am going to ask my insurance if they would cover damage by a mouse but I am just not sure. Sorry for the long post but I need help and advice if anyone has dealt with this I would appreciate how you fixed it. 

Thanks!


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

gtswimmer101 said:


> So today has started off in an interesting twist. I will start with the backstory. About a month ago I found acorn shells underneath the hood by the battery bay where the open space is. Also around the transmission (I have a 2012 US Cruze 2LT Auto). Nothing was there anymore so I brushed them out and didn't think about it much after. I had checked under the hood a few times after that but I drive my car everyday and it gets up to operating temperature every time. Then a couple of weeks ago near the pedals there was some white plastic shavings on the carpet up near the where the steering column goes through to the fire wall. I didn't see how anything could rub it off where it was but didn't see anything else so I just again brushed it away and nothing appeared again. So this morning when I open my door I see the shavings but there is more than before and I also see some black plastic on the carpet that looks chewed as well as what I believe is mouse turds (Yes I know disgusting). I don't see anything around the pedals or above so I go to look under the drivers seat. Under the seat there are wires coming up from the floor out of a cut out opening. The opening is actually a little door that you can lift up that is made out of foam insulation. Well right under the seat there was foam insulation pieces right around there. I life up the door and nothing is in the little area where the wires are except for more foam pieces. I go lift up the hood and there are more mouse turds by the battery holder and on the transmission. I go to the passengers seat and look under it and the same thing there is a wire or a group of wires coming out of the floor with the same door. But underneath the door there is a lot more foam pieces. Looked like a nest but there was nothing in there. Now from what I saw there were no wires chewed through thank God but that doesn't mean they haven't done damage.
> 
> Now my question is what do I do? I have no idea how they got into the car. I never leave the doors open and the trunk stays closed so the only thing I can think is through the engine bay somehow past the firewall. I haven't ever seen the mouse or mice but clearly they are there. I plan on uploading pictures later but this is really ticking me off and freaking me out a little. I just don't think if I see a mouse scurry by my feet while I am driving I will be able to react calmly.
> 
> ...


D-Con or Traps. If you can do it put some mouse traps with peanut butter where you've seen the turds. Peanut butter is far more tasty then the wiring. If that doesn't work then use DCON but the problem with the D-CON is that you have to find the dead mouse after he eats it.


----------



## gtswimmer101 (Mar 4, 2012)

I definitely don't want a dead mouse somewhere I can't find it in the car. lol So I will start with the traps with peanut butter. Which kind of traps? The spring loaded or glue?


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

gtswimmer101 said:


> I definitely don't want a dead mouse somewhere I can't find it in the car. lol So I will start with the traps with peanut butter. Which kind of traps? The spring loaded or glue?


Glue traps seem more humane at first glance but to be honest spring traps are quick and probably painless and you don't have to worry about the thing dehydrating/starving to death.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Fold down your back seats, and put your own or a neighbor's cat in the trunk. Close the trunk, come back the next day, remove dead mouse/mice.


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Fold down your back seats, and put your own or a neighbor's cat in the trunk. Close the trunk, come back the next day, remove dead mouse/mice.


This seems far more entertaining then traps.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Normally bounce fabric softener sheets will flush them out believe it or not. Just make sure they are the "Original Scent". The truth is if you leave your car sitting they will almost always find a way in, especially in the winter. But I have had good luck with the sheets or tossing in one of the electric "Mouse Movers" when it is parked.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> Normally bounce fabric softener sheets will flush them out believe it or not. Just make sure they are the "Original Scent". The truth is if you leave your car sitting they will almost always find a way in, especially in the winter. But I have had good luck with the sheets or tossing in one of the electric "Mouse Movers" when it is parked.


Does that also work with squirrels?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Does that also work with squirrels?


Never had a squirrel infestation...so maybe?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Mouse Traps, Electronic Mouse & Rat Traps, Effective Rodenticides & Poisons, Ultrasonic Rodent Repellents - Victor® Pest Control Products for Sale Online 

I have field mice in my garage and bought some electronic and snap traps and they work great. 

The electronic ones are great for the garage. 

If they are getting in your car they are likely some where else nearby i.e shed, garage etc.

the snap/spring traps are great for outdoors because they can get wet.

peanut butter works the best for bait


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Fold down your back seats, and put your own or a neighbor's cat in the trunk. Close the trunk, come back the next day, remove dead mouse/mice.


Don't forget the litterbox for the cat. 

This solution reminds me of the Quantas Airline's pilot's complaint - "Mouse in cockpit" and the crew chief's response - "Installed cat."


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The best mouse traps I have used were $6 at Home Depot. White and red plastic ones, they are very sensitive without endangering your fingers. A better mousetrap indeed. 

Glue traps work if installed in their path. Otherwise they do not work well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gtswimmer101 (Mar 4, 2012)

Haha I love the cat suggestion. Unfortunately it would have to be the neighbors cat as mine doesn't actually catch them just plays the game and lets it go. :uhh: Actually funny enough my family had two 3 pound chihuahuas who were better mouse catchers. 

I will look to get the snap mouse traps tomorrow. I really can't figure how it got inside the car though. Is it really that easy? For as quiet and sealed the Cruze seems I would imagine it would be difficult.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Actually, for a rodent, entry is quite easy.
If you were to remove the rear bumper cover, you will see the quarter panel extends downwards about half the depth of the bumper cover to body line, looking from the side.
Memory says, on the right side of this area, there is a louver, using soft rubber flaps.
This is the cabin air exit.....keeps your ears from popping when the door is closed, allows cabin air that was brought in by the fan, to exit, etcetera.
All a critter has to do is find his way up there, probably climbs the tire to some framework, and once at the vent pushes its way past the soft rubber flaps.
Now, it is in the trunk, between sheet metal and side carpeting.....it can follow the various channels into the car.

What you need to figure out is, what is drawing this critter to your car?
If you are leaving anything edible, even in a wrapper, mice can pick up on it.
If you are, keeping any seed of any sort in the car or if any ever spilled, that will draw mice like crazy.

Your problem now is there is mouse scent in the car and it is broadcasting that odor to any critter in the area.

I would advise you to get this thing over to a shop, either a dealer or more likely, a interior shop, to have the seats (especially the rear bottom) removed, and inspected, and cleaned.
Be prepared to be shocked at what is under the rear seat......you likely have far more damage than you know.

The fact you are seeing bits of wire insulation (rubber) is of great concern.....specifically a fire potential if exposed wires touch one another.

Also, if this car is parked anywhere that seed is stored (like a garage) or heavy underbrush where a lot of seeds are on the ground, you either need to clean the garage or get to new parking area.

Rodent damage is not to be trifled with and really should be addressed the very first time it is suspected.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Failing that Gasoline and a road flare will DEF get that sucker!


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

My insurance paid for a wiring repair due to rodent damage but they needed the dealer to fax them something that said it was animals - they wouldn't take my word for it.

I looked into some kind of repellant. I met somebody who used coyote urine but the guys at the oil change place didn't like it, lol. I tried some pepper spray. The best answer looked like a "hot pepper wax" meant for gardeners but I didn't actually try it. They didn't come back on my vehicle but I don't know if it was the pepper spray or just luck.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Fold down your back seats, and put your own or a neighbor's cat in the trunk. Close the trunk, come back the next day, remove dead mouse/mice.


Nah, just throw a couple of my pythons in there. Gets where a cat can't and no dead mice to remove. Then again would have to find the snake.


----------



## gtswimmer101 (Mar 4, 2012)

That makes sense. I thought they would be coming from the front because I found their stash of food and turds by the battery. I didn't see anything near the trunk but I guess it can't be ruled out. 

The odd part is I keep my car really clean. I try to vacuum it bi-weekly and I don't recall any nuts being in my car besides myself haha. But I do eat in my car (I know, I know but I drive 40 minutes each way to work and it is a great way to consolidate my time.) But still I do clean my car pretty frequently. 

The plastic I was seeing wasn't wire insulation. It was from the hard plastic by floor near the dash as well as by the pedals. That isn't to say they have chewed the wire which is why I want to fix this ASAP. I have a friend whose fiance does work for car dealerships for interior repair so I will see if he is able to look and repair. 

The place where I park is unfortunately right by a grassy spot with trees and brush. I do park on the driveway but at the end of the driveway where the brush and trees are. 

I guess the first time I noticed it I was in denial that it could happen. But now I know it clearly is possible. :angry:

Thanks for the advice! I Appreciate it!  


Robby said:


> Actually, for a rodent, entry is quite easy.
> If you were to remove the rear bumper cover, you will see the quarter panel extends downwards about half the depth of the bumper cover to body line, looking from the side.
> Memory says, on the right side of this area, there is a louver, using soft rubber flaps.
> This is the cabin air exit.....keeps your ears from popping when the door is closed, allows cabin air that was brought in by the fan, to exit, etcetera.
> ...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

After reading a few other forum members having critter problems such as yours in their cruze, this has become a legitimate fear of mine if I was to buy a new car and then having to deal with the damage they could do to my 20+ thousand dollar purchase!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We had squirrels eat through the spark plug wires on a car one time. This problem isn't isolated to the Cruze - any car can become a critter meal.


----------



## gtswimmer101 (Mar 4, 2012)

So it is a lot worse than I thought. I am going to upload the pictures shortly. I took the side panels off by the center console near the front foot well and I found even more. I had a mentos pack with two left in the drivers pocket on the door. I forgot about it and I couldn't figure out where it went. I didn't think anything of it because I have siblings and they take stuff all the time. Well I found the wrapper behind the console. I also found a chewed wire that I have no idea where it is from. It is chewed off end to end. Then I went to my glove box because I had a feeling that it must be in the dash area. And I was right. I had my purchase documents and the window sticker as well as other things like an extra straw that was wrapped. It chewed the side of the documents and part of the window sticker and destroyed the straw. Then I decided to take out the glove box and look at the cabin air filter since I was already searching and it was full with nuts and pieces of plastic and rubber as well as a ton of mouse turds. So it was around there for sure. I am at a loss. I am going to call the insurance on Monday and file a claim and figure out what to do. Who knows what kind of damage it has done. There goes being optimistic about the situation. This is very recent as I am in the glove box frequently and that wasn't like that more than a week ago.Sigh I almost wish it was hit by someone being parked on the street. At least the insurance would believe what I am saying. (I haven't talked to them yet but I would imagine they are going to be skeptical.)


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> We had squirrels eat through the spark plug wires on a car one time. This problem isn't isolated to the Cruze - any car can become a critter meal.


Yeah, I know. I wasn't trying to say it was isolated to the cruze but it sure would suck to see such a nice car like the cruze ruined by pesky critters especially when it barely left the lot.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

gtswimmer101,

I'd definitely take it in to your dealership and have them work with your insurance company to get this cleaned out and any damage repaired.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

gtswimmer101 said:


> So it is a lot worse than I thought. I am going to upload the pictures shortly. I took the side panels off by the center console near the front foot well and I found even more. I had a mentos pack with two left in the drivers pocket on the door. I forgot about it and I couldn't figure out where it went. I didn't think anything of it because I have siblings and they take stuff all the time. Well I found the wrapper behind the console. I also found a chewed wire that I have no idea where it is from. It is chewed off end to end. Then I went to my glove box because I had a feeling that it must be in the dash area. And I was right. I had my purchase documents and the window sticker as well as other things like an extra straw that was wrapped. It chewed the side of the documents and part of the window sticker and destroyed the straw. Then I decided to take out the glove box and look at the cabin air filter since I was already searching and it was full with nuts and pieces of plastic and rubber as well as a ton of mouse turds. So it was around there for sure. I am at a loss. I am going to call the insurance on Monday and file a claim and figure out what to do. Who knows what kind of damage it has done. There goes being optimistic about the situation. This is very recent as I am in the glove box frequently and that wasn't like that more than a week ago.Sigh I almost wish it was hit by someone being parked on the street. At least the insurance would believe what I am saying. (I haven't talked to them yet but I would imagine they are going to be skeptical.)
> View attachment 12457
> View attachment 12461
> View attachment 12458
> ...


Man, this whole situation really sucks for you. I personally would just want a brand new car because I wouldn't know what kind of damage has been done and that newness feeling would just be long gone and all i could think of would be mouse poop and chewed up wiring.


----------



## gtswimmer101 (Mar 4, 2012)

That's exactly how I feel! I feel helpless because I just don't know. I don't know what damage it has caused and it is like someone took something you love and destroyed it. The worse part is I try to take really good care of my car. A family members car that my car is parked right next to is what one could consider a rats nest but that as far as I am aware is damage free. Sigh


----------



## gtswimmer101 (Mar 4, 2012)

Something I thought about could this cause my warranty to be voided? I mean how could they show either way if it was a warranty claim or damage caused by the mouse/mice? I understand that if it were something mechanical like the transmission that really wouldn't be affected but say it is something in the cabin like the radio or anything electronic they could say whatever they wanted. Sorry for the constant questions/ranting I have a close to full time job and I am a student so my time is limited and I want to have everything planned out ahead of time and have the most knowledge possible. Thank you all for your feedback (even the funny ones) it definitely helps knowing there is this knowledge and support.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

gtswimmer101 said:


> That makes sense. I thought they would be coming from the front because I found their stash of food and turds by the battery. I didn't see anything near the trunk but I guess it can't be ruled out.
> 
> The odd part is I keep my car really clean. I try to vacuum it bi-weekly and I don't recall any nuts being in my car besides myself haha. But I do eat in my car (I know, I know but I drive 40 minutes each way to work and it is a great way to consolidate my time.) But still I do clean my car pretty frequently.
> 
> ...


They can find their way in lots of ways, anywhere something goes through the firewall is a place they can sometimes squeeze through. They get in through air conditioning ducts also. The most likely places to find them is under the hood, easiest access. They are also notorious for going into your air box so check under your filter.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

What the ****! Im sorry, so sorry


----------



## gtswimmer101 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just an update

I called my State Farm Agent today and they said to get an estimate first just to make sure I am not filing a claim if the damage isn't that great. (I have a $500 comprehensive deductible). So I am sitting at the dealership waiting for my rental car. Unfortunately they were out of the dealership cars which are usually new GM vehicles so they are getting one from enterprise. They have been really good to me in the past and have been good today so far which helps a lot. I also have them working on some warranty work namely the coolant smell issue so I imagine I won't have my car for quite some time.  So it begins.......


----------



## gtswimmer101 (Mar 4, 2012)

So another update.

The estimate came back $1200 which I am a little annoyed that it is so small since I filed an insurance claim. I mean I am not complaining that it wasn't that bad but I am a little worried that things might have been missed. I haven't gotten an estimated time I will have it back either but I can't complain because they put me in a 2013 Buck Verano. Super nice car and fixes some of my minor Cruze annoyances. It is so quiet and I thought that my Cruze is quiet but this thing is silent. It has the enhanced safety package which I am now wanting a 2013 Cruze with it. However the fuel economy isn't as good as my Cruze. The first rental I had though was from enterprise and it was a 2012 Mazda 6. Piece of crap and it smelled like it had been smoked in. So I asked the dealer if they had any dealer rentals back in and they did so I said so long to the Mazda. 

Anyway just thought I would give a little update.


----------

